# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Η "Χοεντζόλερν" στο Βόσπορο το 1898

## george_kerkyra

ο Κάιζερ Γουλιέλμος αποβιβάζεται από την άκατο της θαλαμηγού "Χοεντζόλερν" στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στα 1898. Η επίσκεψη αυτή ήταν η αρχή της γερμανοτουρκικής φιλίας και συνεργασίας



1898.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η θαλαμηγός του Κάιζερ, "Χοεντζόλερν", εισπλέει στο Βόσπορο το 1898. Συνοδεύεται από τα πολεμικά "Έρθα" και "Έλα" και τη θαλαμηγό του Σουλτάνου Αβδούλ Χαμίτ. Η εικόνα βασίζεται σε σχεδιάγραμμα του πλοίαρχου Τόμλιν του αγγλικού πολεμικού "Ιμογένκ" και δημοσιεύτηκε στις 29-10-1898 στη "Illustrated London News".  

ΧΟΕΝΤΖΟΛΕΡΝ_ΕΠΕΞ.jpg

----------

